# Just bought the T/C Bone Collector.. any info?



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Well everyone convinced me about the muzzleloader and Cabelas had a sell, so i went out and bought one. I am still waiting for it to be shipped here but was wondering is anyone had any info on the best powder, ect they use for it. I know the factory will advise me on what they want me to use but i have read a few things about the powder they use and that it isn't that good for this model. Anyways if you have experience with this gun and would like to share, please do. Thanks


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

great gun. I shoot barns expanders with 100 grains pyrodex I have had good results with this load.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mickeyelk (Feb 5, 2011)

I bought one last Christmas and love it. I use BH-209 100 grains with a 250 grain Hornaday SSt for deer and 300 grain SSt's for elk. Shoots great an cleans up real well. Very accurate once you figure out the bullet/powder combination. good luck!


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

You will need to work out a good load for your particular rifle, but some good advice has been given. I switched to BH209 a year ago and can not see a reason to shoot any other powder. It is the cleanest, most accurate stuff i have ever tried. A good load to start with would be 80gr of powder and the 250gr SST with the EZ load sabot. I have killed a few deer with these and really like them. Try moving the powder up 5 grains at a time and shoot small groups to see where they are the tightest. Then try the 300gr SST and see how it shoots as well. I use the 300 for elk. Also, be sure to shoot the CCI209m primers with the BH209, they will be the most reliable.

I just bought a new Omega and will be following these same steps as soon as it warms up a bit. 

Did I mention how clean the BH209 is? It will make your life sooo much easier.


----------

